# So after six doubles!



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I forgot to count how many double pours my wife and I had yesterday. Forgot that is until after much sleepless turning about we ended up having to read in bed until 3:00am. It was then I recounted that we had had six doubles each of either espresso or cappuccino.

WOW that's a first for this quantity and I certainly won't be taking a nightcap at 20:00 as i did last night.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

FUN!!!


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

When i got my machine i was hammering it swear i could feel my kidneys shrinking ha ha


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

thomss said:


> FUN!!!


Its 19:47 and just time left for a cappucchino


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

lol, I actually find when I have TOO MUCH coffee it puts me off it for a few days and I end up drinking more tea.

Or, If I'm not feeling well I can't handle it neither - like the last few days I've been under the weather a little and I just can't face coffee which really sucks as I've just had a cherub arrive last week and I've only made one shot for myself with it which was lovely. I've made plenty for my friends and family whilst working on my microfoam







Hopefully tomorrow I'll be back to my normal self and have 2 espresso based drinks a day.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No coffee for me after mid afternoon.

As soon as my head hits the pillow I start thinking about my wake-up flat white


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Flat White - that's gonna be my breakfast drink tomorrow, I've set the timer, filled her up and have 4 bags of coffee ready to be opened. Hmmm which one first!!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

thomss said:


> Flat White - that's gonna be my breakfast drink tomorrow, I've set the timer, filled her up and have 4 bags of coffee ready to be opened. Hmmm which one first!!!


Hmmm cheruby goodness. Be sure to purge steam before making drinks


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Single espresso and small rum, Irish or grappa around 11:30 pm guarantees me a quick drop off to sleep. But I'm a bit of an insomniac and I'm often around at 04:00 in the morning. The up side is that my home roasts are always at their best when they are done in the early morning like that.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Caffeine poisoning !!


----------



## woosh (Aug 21, 2012)

After more than 2 doubles I get a terrible headache and feel dizzy. Tried it a couple of times but it seems to be my limit









No coffee after 6 pm for me! Sometimes I go wild on weekend nights though


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

madness lol!!


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

truecksuk said:


> madness lol!!


The #worst# I've ever done is 8 doubles back to back over about an hour... Whilst trying to dial in a new bean/grinder combo.... After the 5th one I was really really feeling it.. I distinctly remember wondering why foaming milk was taking so long..(it didn't..but as I was about '' this close to vibrating through the far wall....) I don't think I actually got any sleep that night at all..


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 2 double shots, one after the other and my head spins!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I had 2 doubles yesterday and felt really ew-ey. This londinium Peru coffee is pukka.

I think what doesn't help is when you have it with NO FOOD!


----------

